# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Tarihi ve Medeniyetleri >  Türk okçuluğu

## anau

*TÜRK OKÇULUĞU*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
Türklerde okçuluğun ve özellikle atlı okçuluğun önemi tarih öncesi zamanlara kadar uzanır. Yaklaşık M.Ö. 5000den itibaren Altay ve Tanrı Dağları ve çevresinde ortaya çıkan, daha sonra da İç Asyaya tamamen egemen olan Atlı Bozkır Kültüründe atlara ve okçuluğa büyük önem verilmektedir. Tarihteki Türk atlı okçuları, dörtnala giderken eyer üstünde dönüp arkaya ok atarak hedefe tam isabet ettirme ustalıklarıyla tanınmışlardır. Uluslararası literatürde Part Atışı olarak isimlendirilen at üzerinde geriye doğru yapılan ok atışının en başarılı ve en ünlü uygulayıcıları Türkler olmuşlardır. Türk kahramanı Tarkanların tolgalarına şahin tüyü takma hakkı yalnızca Part atışını başarılı bir şekilde uygulayanlara verilmiştir. Vur-kaç, sahte geri çekilme ve düşmanın etrafını sarma gibi taktikler Türk atlı okçularının kullandığı ve birçok zaferde kilit rol oynayan taktiklerdir. Türk destanlarından Oğuz Kağan Destanında ok ve yay, sembolik anlamlarla yer almaktadır.Türk kültürünün geçmişinde okçuluk geniş bir alanda öneme sahip olmuştur. Orta Asyada geçim kaynağı ve askeri tatbikat niteliği olan sürek avları, Türk atlı okçuluğunun gelişmesini sağlamış; Türkler bu becerilerini Orta Asyadan Anadoluya taşımışlardır. Savaşçılık, avcılık, sporculuk gibi alanların dışında sosyal alanda da okçuluk önem teşkil etmiştir. Örneğin askeri bayramlarda, dinsel törenlerde çeşitli sportif okçuluk yarışmaları toplumsal hayatta yer almıştır. Avrasya coğrafyasında göçebe yaşayan Türklerin ok ve yay yapımında kullanılan özel malzeme ve teknikleri gizli bir şekilde usta-çırak yoluyla nesilden nesile aktarması, teknolojik fark sayesinde yerleşik halklara karşı Türklere üstünlük sağlamış ve silah üreticisiyle ailesine sosyal yaşamda seçkinlik kazandırmıştır.
Türkler at üzerinde ileri, geri ve yanlara ok atma konusunda uzmanlaşmışlardır. Anna Komnena bu konu hakkında şöyle demiştir: Bir Türk kovalamaya geçmişse, düşmanını ok atarak haklar. Kendisi kovalanıyorsa, okları sayesinde üstün gelir. Fırlattığı ok uçarak ata veya atlıya saplanır. Ok çok güçlü bir elle gerilmişse, gövdeyi delip geçer. Türkler gerçekten çok usta okçulardır. Dr. Paul E. Klopstegin 1929 yılında yayımladığı Türk Okçuluğu ve Bileşik Yay adlı kitabında ve Ralph Payne-Gallweyin Orta Çağ ve Daha Sonraki Zamanların Türk ve Diğer Doğu Okları adlı eserlerinde belirttikleri üzere Türklerin binlerce yıl önce gerçekleştirdikleri uzaklık rekorları uzun yıllar boyunca kırılamamıştır.
Arkeolojik araştırmalardan, yazılı ve sözlü kaynaklardan elde edilen veriler, okçuluk geleneğinin nesilden nesile aktarılan birikimlerini ve öğretilerini göstermiştir. Özellikle dönemin komşu halklarının yazılı kaynakları ve kültürel tarihin en erken kayıtları, bu birikim ve öğretilerin folklor formu içinde kullanıldığını göstermiştir. Bu verilere ek olarak sembollerle bağlantılı resimlerin olduğu bazı erken yazı sistemi formları da günümüze kadar ulaşmıştır.
Divanü Lûgat-it-Türk gibi kaynaklar ve eski kitabelerde Türkler tarafından kullanılan savaş malzemeleri ve kavramlarından bazıları şunlardır: At, ok, yay, kılıç, bükte, kıngırak (hançer, kama), keş, kurman, sadak (okluk), kın (kılıç ve bıçak kabı), kalkan, süngüg, kargı, cida, gönder (mızrak), çomak (topuz çeşidi), batrak (ucuna bez bağlanan süngü), tug (bazı birliklerde), ukruk (kement), kargu (ateş kulesi), köbrüge (davul), yarık, cevşen (zırh), yoşuk, tubulga (tolga, tulga, miğfer), küpe-yarık (vücudu kuşatan zırh), yelme eri (öncü, keşif kolu).
Uygurlar, yay kirişlerini at kılından yapmışlardır. Ayrıca kaya resimlerinde ve Orkun Vadisinde ki Bilge Kağan ve Kül Tigin anıt mezarlıklarında gerçekleştirilen kazılarda farklı ebat ve özelliklerde ok uçları bulunmuştur. Türk tarihinde oklar sadece savaş aleti olarak değil, aynı zamanda sembolik anlamlarda da kullanılmıştır. Hakimiyet sembolü olduğu gibi aynı zamanda resmi evrakların bal mumuyla beraber damgalanmasında da kullanılmışlardır. Bunlar özellikle altın, gümüş, bakır, pirinç ve demir madenlerinden yapılmıştır. Yaya sarılan sırmaya toz, okun ucundaki demir parçaya temren, okun arkasındaki tüyeyse yülek ya da yelek denmiştir. Yayların taşınması için bir kap bulunmamış, genellikle kola veya omuza asılarak taşınmıştır; ancak okların taşınması için özel olarak tasarlanmış ve süslenmiş kılıflar üretilmiştir.

Mete Han Dönemi
Metenin, düşmanın psikolojisini bozan ve yön tayininde de etkisi olan ıslıklı oklar kullandığı ifade edilmektedir. Daha sonra pek çok göçebe kavmin kullandığı bu çavuş oku adı verilen ıslıklı okun mucidinin Mete olduğu kabul edilir. Mete Han, babasının emrine verdiği 10.000 atlı savaşçıyı bu oklarla donatmış ve eğitmiştir. Çin kaynaklarına göre Mete Han eğer okunu bir yöne yöneltirse, emrindeki askerlerin hepsi aldıkları eğitimle o hedefe ok atarak hemen yok ederdi. Bir gün okunu en sevdiği atına çevirdi. Askerlerinden bazıları tereddüt etti. Bunun üzerine okunu sırayla tereddüt edenlerin üzerine çevirdi. Atına ok atmakta tereddüt eden askerlerinin hepsi atılan oklarla öldürüldü. Böylece küçüklükten beri oynadığı okunu hedefe çevirme oyunu emirlerinin tartışılmazlığını da perçinledi. Bir gün emrinde demir disiplini ile yetiştirdiği 10 bin askeri varken okunu ava çıkan babasının üzerine çevirdiğinde askerlerinden hiçbiri tereddüt etmemişti.

İslamiyet Sonrası
İslamın ilk yıllarında okçuluğun diğer silahlardan farklı olarak önemli bir yeri vardır. Bu sebeple Türklerin İslamı benimsemesinden sonra Türk okçuluğuna verilen önem dini bir anlam da kazanmıştır. İslamda okçulukla ilgili 40 üzerinde hadis olduğu ifade edilmektedir. Bizanslı tarihçi Genesios ve Kedrenosa göre Orta Asyadan Anadoluya gelen Türk okçularının başarıları şu şekilde ifade edilmektedir: 22 Temmuz 837de Halife Mutasımın emrinde Orta Asyadan gelen Türklerden oluşan birlikle Bizans birlikleri Anadoluda, Dazimon kasabasında karşı karşıya gelirler. Sabah vakti başlayan savaşta Bizans süvarileri halifenin birliklerini dağıtır, yalnızca Türk okçuları dayanırlar. Türk okçularının ok yağmurları sebebiyle Bizans süvarileri göğüs göğüse çarpışma fırsatı bulamaz; ancak aniden başlayan sağanak yağış sebebiyle okçuların yay kirişleri gevşer ve Bizans birlikleri kaçmayı başarır. Yorgo Kedrenos şu ifadeyi kullanmaktadır: Eğer yağmur (gündüz değil de) gece yağsaydı, imparator ve askerler ölecekti. Bizanslılar da usta okçular olmalarına rağmen (İmparator Iustinianos zamanında bu özellikleriyle ünlenmişlerdir.) 9. yüzyılda zamanla bu özelliklerini kaybetmişlerdir. Bilge lakaplı İmparator VI. Leo (866-912), Tactica isimli askeri taktikler kitabında şu ifadeyi kullanmıştır: Okçuluğun tamamen ihmal edilip Romalılar tarafından bir kenara bırakılmasından itibaren bugünkü başarısızlıklar alışılmış hale geldi.
Malazgirt Savaşında da özellikle savaşın başında ve sonunda ok atışları önem teşkil etmiştir. Bizans İmparatoru Romen Diyojen (IV. Romanos Diogenes), Sultan Alp Arslana bir ok sayesinde esir düşmüştür. Nikephoros Bryenniosun ifadesi şöyledir: Türkler imparatorun etrafını sararak her yönden ok atmaya başladılar. Onu kurtarmak için arkasından gelen sol kanat kuvvetlerini de önlediler. Tamamen yalnız bırakılan imparator, düşmana karşı kılıcını çekerek içlerinden birçoğunu öldürdü; ancak etrafı büyük bir düşman topluluğu tarafından sarıldı. Romanos elinden yaralandı, tanındı ve her taraftan kuşatıldı. Atı bir okla vuruldu, hayvan sendeledi, yere yıkıldı, binicisini düşürdü ve böylece Bizans İmparatoru esir edildi. Bizansın Türk okçuları karşısındaki zayıflığı, Bizansı orduda reform yapmaya ve Türk atlı okçuları paralı asker olarak kullanmaya mecbur bırakmıştır.
Selçuklular Asya bozkırının atlı okçuluk geleneğini devam ettirmiş, Anadoluda da bu yeteneklerini kullanmışlardır. Ok ve yay Selçuklularda yalnızca asker, üstünlük anlamına gelmiyor, aynı zamanda hükümdarlık simgesi anlamına da geliyordu. Askeri ittifaklara çağrı anlamına gelen ok gönderme geleneği, 1.000 yıl sonra etimolojik bir göndermeyle yaşamaya devam etmektedir. Günümüzde Anadoluda sosyal olaylara resmi davette gönderilen eşyaya okuluk, okuntu gibi isimler verilmektedir.

Osmanlı Dönemi
Orta Çağdan 19. yüzyıla kadar Türk okçuluğu atış tekniği ve silah olarak büyük gelişim göstermiştir. 15. yüzyılın ikinci yarısından itibaren okçuluk Osmanlıda planlı ve düzenli bir spor faaliyeti olarak yapılmıştır, bu amaçla da ok meydanı isminde 34 büyük meydan tahsis edilmiştir. Ok meydanlarının kendilerine ait ödenekleri, idarecileri, hizmetlileri vardı ve buralarda sporcular ikamet etmekte, antrenmanlar ve yarışmalar düzenlenmekteydi. Ok meydanları arasında en bilineni İstanbuldaki Okmeydanıdır. Fatih Sultan Mehmet tarafından İstanbulun fethinden sonra, alan sahiplerinden alınıp resmi olarak okçuluk sporu hizmetine verilmiştir. Sultan fermanı ile ananın sınırları belirlenerek alana tırnaklı hayvan sokulması, ölü gömülmesi, ev yapılması ve alanda kuş uçurtulması yasaklanmıştır. Tesis açılışı Hıdırellezde (6 Mayıs), kapanışı Ruz-ı Kasımda (Kasım) yapılırdı. Pazartesi ve perşembe günleri de müsabakalar ve atışlar yapılmaktaydı. Müsabaka ve çalışmalar dışındaki günlerde de sporcular meşk (serbest çalışma) yaparlardı.

----------

